# Visual basic 6



## deb_gopal (May 1, 2008)

Can anybody give me the code of visual basic for popup calendar to a datefield and loading & saving photo through picturebox control on a form to linked  access database.
Regards
Gopaldeb
deb_gopal@yahoo.co.in


----------



## TechnoKiD (May 1, 2008)

please describe your idea a little bit... i got the first point you want a popup calander that pops and when a date is clicked it gets entered in the datafield.
if this is the first point.. there is a control like this already in visual basic. no need to code it...


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 1, 2008)

deb_gopal said:


> Can anybody give me the code of visual basic for popup calendar to a datefield and loading & saving photo through picturebox control on a form to linked  access database.
> Regards
> Gopaldeb
> deb_gopal@yahoo.co.in




No. We arent your personal coders. You try to do it, and we can solve your questions, but we dont do your every whim.


----------



## Amir.php (May 1, 2008)

you can try to find it on:
*www.programmersheaven.com

various programming languages support are here


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 2, 2008)

Or www.vbcode.com


----------



## deb_gopal (May 3, 2008)

I have searched google.got some codes but all are have errors on it.I am coding in visual basic 6. I need code to make a popup calendar to date field in a form.and also saving loading photos to access database through picturebox control.
I have searched every possioble site but failed to get a good responce
Regards
GopalDeb 
deb_gopal@yahoo.co.in


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 3, 2008)

Get working codes at vbcode.com

If you are getting errors, you should correct them, or ask for help here. Please dont beg.


----------



## redhat (May 6, 2008)

try coding on your own...
will help you when you are stuck...

P.S. Please dont try playing tricks here... You'll get caught pretty fast...


----------



## FilledVoid (May 6, 2008)

> I have searched google.got some codes but all are have errors on it.I am coding in visual basic 6. I need code to make a popup calendar to date field in a form.and also saving loading photos to access database through picturebox control.



Maybe posting the errors might help. Also check this out
*www.google.com/search?hl=en&client...t+calendar+control+visual+basic+6&btnG=Search


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 6, 2008)

I dont think we'll find that noob in here again, so I guess this thread can be closed for good.


----------



## bhaskarvyas001 (May 8, 2008)

try lukin at this site....
*www.planet-source-code.com/
has got loads of codes... and completed programs n projects..


----------



## dhanusaud (May 19, 2008)

deb_gopal said:


> Can anybody give me the code of visual basic for popup calendar to a datefield and loading & saving photo through picturebox control on a form to linked access database.
> Regards
> Gopaldeb
> deb_gopal@yahoo.co.in


 
hehehe.....don't expect personnel codes from us instead just google it or go to www.a1vbcode.com, everything there is waiting for you.


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 19, 2008)

bhaskarvyas001 said:


> try lukin at this site....
> *www.planet-source-code.com/
> has got loads of codes... and completed programs n projects..


+1


Soon I am also going to launch my own VB 2008 tutorial site. Currently very busy with my college projects and papers.


----------



## dhanusaud (May 19, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> +1
> 
> 
> Soon I am also going to launch my own VB 2008 tutorial site. Currently very busy with my college projects and papers.


 
i m waiting for dat....


----------



## ilugd (May 21, 2008)

errors? are you adding the necessary references to the controls?


----------

